# Huge Glacier breaking up in Alaska



## Don M. (May 5, 2015)

Here's an awesome 4 minute video of the largest glacier/iceberg "calving" every caught on video.  Turn up your sound.

https://www.youtube.com/embed/hC3VTgIPoGU?rel=0

I'll bet this one raised the ocean levels at least a fraction of an inch.


----------



## AZ Jim (May 5, 2015)

BUT there is NO global warming just ask any republican.  Thanks for the great video.


----------



## Don M. (May 5, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> BUT there is NO global warming just ask any republican.  Thanks for the great video.



Yeah, and 100 years from now when many coastal cities are being flooded, there will still be those who deny that the climate is changing.  I was reading an article in a recent National Geographic which said that one of the most promising industries in Florida is the building of "floating homes".


----------



## Josiah (May 5, 2015)

Gee, I wonder why that happened


----------



## Shalimar (May 5, 2015)

Here in Canada, aka Harperville, our esteemed Prime Minister still insists global warming is a farce. Soooo embarrassing. Can't wait until elections next year. Much of Vancouver Island is very hilly, who knows what, if any, respite that may yield in any future flooding.


----------



## darroll (May 5, 2015)

Ask the sun why it's going to sleep.
The sun is going to cool, then implode.
That's more fun than cooking in a frying pan.


----------



## jujube (May 5, 2015)

Holy Moly!  That was impressive.


----------



## Cookie (May 5, 2015)

Amazing video.


----------



## Don M. (May 5, 2015)

The earth has gone through numerous warming and cooling cycles in the past, and I am convinced we are on the threshold of another warming cycle...AND, I am convinced that it is being accelerated by human activity, and the use of fossil fuels which spew massive amounts of pollutants into the atmosphere.  I see no way out of this predicament...as we cannot suddenly shut down all the power plants, and go back to riding bicycles.  In previous times, when the climate changed, the few people on the planet could merely fold their tents, and migrate North or South as the conditions dictated.  We No longer have that luxury.  If the "experts" are correct, there will be almost 12 billion people on earth by the year 2100....500 million in the U.S.  Most of these scientists predict an ocean rise of around 5 feet in another 100 years, and a loss of as much as 17% of the US coastal land mass.  This could potentially displace over 100 million people, and turn a dozen of our major urban areas into flood plains.  In a worst case scenario...if the ice on Greenland melted, the ocean rise would be 20+ feet, and if Antarctica melted, the oceans would rise about 200 feet.  That would put Beachfront properties dozens, perhaps hundreds of miles inland from now.  The chaos and economic losses that would occur would destroy most of today's nations.

Videos like this, and the warnings of our scientists need to be taken very seriously....if our future generations are going to have anything resembling a decent life.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 5, 2015)

Great video Don, thanks for posting!


----------



## Warrigal (May 6, 2015)

In ten years this glacier retreated more than it had done in the previous one hundred years.
Significant?


----------



## Ralphy1 (May 6, 2015)

I'm moving to higher ground...


----------



## Shalimar (May 6, 2015)

Ralphy, you are already in the trees. Mountain gorilla is your next incarnation? Bonne chance!


----------



## Ralphy1 (May 6, 2015)

Actually, my biggest concern is that my liquor store might wind up under water...


----------



## darroll (May 6, 2015)

Call me when ocean front property is selling for a buck an acre.


----------



## AZ Jim (May 6, 2015)

:hijacked:


----------



## Davey Jones (May 6, 2015)

Check out the big glaciers growing in the artic circle by the tons.


----------

